
Fukushima Cover Up Unravels - afterburner
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/07/fukushima-cover-up-unravels/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheBigPicture+%28The+Big+Picture%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
TomOfTTB
With all due respect to the severity of the issue questioning whether it was
the Earthquake or the Tsunami is a pointless debate.

The Earthquake struck at 2:46 while the first Tsunami hit at 3:27. In a crisis
situation you could not make an accurate assessment of the situation in such a
short span of time. Meaning the only way to answer the question is to look at
the evidence and surmise what happened after the fact.

But as the various quoted articles point out it's in TEPCO and the
Government's best interest to stick to their story. Meaning you'll never get
enough information to create an accurate picture of events.

Again it's a question we absolutely should get the answer to but the answer is
permanently obscured. Asking a question you can never get the answer to is a
waste of time.

------
quanticle
This is a case of Japanese industry sadly living up to its stereotypes
regarding secrecy and regard for 'face' over lives.

~~~
VladRussian
there is nothing "Japanese" in such cover ups. It is a common trait in the
society developed by this human species. I'm pretty well remember surprise of
very strange, untypically intensive "sunburns" we as children got while
playing outside in the days after Chernobyl when we didn't know about the
scale and area of the fallout.

